# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  خطای 18456هنگام لاگین شدن در sql server2012

## mehsad

با سلام

من ویندوزم 8.1 و اس کیو ال سرورم 2012 است. هنگام لاگین شدن با  server authentication ارور 18456 در حالی که با یوزر ویندوزم لاگین میکنم و هم یوزرم ادمینه

(خیلی سرچ کردم ولی نتونستم یه جواب کامل پیدا کنم)

9vin_untitled.jpg

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
این تاپیک رو ببینید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A8%DB%8C%D8%B3


موفق باشید.

----------


## atlas98

> سلام
> این تاپیک رو ببینید
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A8%DB%8C%D8%B3
> 
> 
> موفق باشید.



دوست عزیز 
چرا جواب بی ربط میدی 
اصلا ارور رو ببین بعد در موردش صحبت کن
وقتی کسی لاگین نمیتونه بشه به دیتا بیس چطوری بیاد این تنظیمات رو انجام بده داخل محیط اسکیوال

یکمی با دقت تر به پست ها جواب بده 
اینجوری بهتره

یا علی

----------


## Abtina61

این خطا در کدام قسمت sql  رخ داده
در جدول ها
در پروسیجر
در view

----------

